# Bluebonnet rescue looking for foster homes for minis



## jlh (Jan 3, 2007)

Jennifer Williams

Date: 1/1/2007 10:44:44 AM

To: [email protected]; [email protected]

Subject: BluebonnetFostering: Potential Bad Situation - Foster homes will be desperately needed

Howdy all,

We are currently working on a neglect case with approximately 75 to 125 miniature horses. (Yes, you read that number right!). I cannot give details of the case (not even location), BUT there is a strong likelihood that we will end up with a ton of minis (we'll be pulling in a few other rescues to help so we don't have to take all 75-125 - those rescues have already been contacted).

HOWEVER - I am needing to put together a game plan in case these minis end up with us. SOOOO... dig deep into your heart and your pocket book (*grin*) and think about how many miniature horses you would be willing to foster! 

On a more serious note, these are horses who have been left to breed and run free, so they're unhandled/untamed miniature horses. If they come our way, we'll be having a lot of 'taming a wild mini' tutorials. *sigh* There are mares, stallions, colts, fillies of all colors (Hey Loretta, I did see a paint in the photos! ).

If you can help with fostering, whether you are in TX or AR, please email me at [email protected] If they end up coming our way, we'll be working out a bunch of transports. *sigh*

Jenn

ETA:

I'm not directly involved with Bluebonnet, other than to know them "through the grapevine" as a responsible and careful group.

the email address is [email protected]

I'd assume they may a few steps away from being able adopt out the animals yet, given that they are currently lookin for foster homes first.

they've done well, so far as I know, in getting horses surrendered before they have to seize them, but until they have legal right to adopt them out, they've got to be careful to follow the correct procedures. what ever they may be for Texas


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, I am in wisconsin so if some are coming this way, let me know and I will see what I can accommatate (sp). I have three fosters from another group but 1 or 2 may be ok.

cyndia


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 4, 2007)

I contacted them and you have to live in either Arkansas or Texas before you can adopt or foster. They are still working on getting them out of their bad situation.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 5, 2007)

i only know them through the rescue groups but jenn and bluebonnet both have a very good reputation if any one can help them out. too bad they limit to TX and AR, i would be willing to take up to a dozen but i am in AZ


----------

